# para poder / para que pueda enseñarles



## Guayaba

Is it better to write:

"Yo creo que es crucial entender el estado de los estudiantes *para que pueda* enseñarles en la manera más provechosa."
 
Or:
 
"Yo creo que es crucial entender el estado de los estudiantes *para poder* enseñarles en la manera más provechosa."?
 
Thank you!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hi,

I think "Yo creo que es crucial entender el estado de los estudiantes *para poder* enseñarles en la manera más provechosa." is better

Let's see what the natives say

Saludos


----------



## Guayaba

Gracias, creo que usted tiene razón.


----------



## unspecified

"Yo creo que es crucial entender el estado de los estudiantes *para que se les pueda ense**ñar* de la manera más provechosa." 
The bold part = _so that they may be taught / for them to be taught_


Or:


"Yo creo que es crucial entender el estado de los estudiantes *para poder* *ense**ñarles* de la manera más provechosa."
The part in bold = _in order to teach them_


Also, I'm not 100% sure, but wouldn't "los estudiantes" be the direct object of "poder enseñar," so it should be "los" not "les"?  ¿Os parece?


----------



## virgilio

unspecified,
               If the author is a "leísta", even the direct object (accusative) would be "les".

OK, natives?

Regards
Virgilio


----------



## Ediroa

Hi,
sorry I can't help with "le/lo" because I'm "leísta", but I have a doubt, shouldn't it be: "para poder enseñarles de la manera más provechosa"?


----------



## Ana_Fi

You are right, it should be 'lo', but could be 'le'. For me, it would be more natural with 'le', as I'm 'leísta' 
Also, I agree with Elidora: de la manera más provechosa.

Regarding the original question, we have come to three possible sentences:
· Yo creo que es crucial entender el estado de los estudiantes *para que (yo/él depending on the context) pueda* enseñarles/los de la manera más provechosa: so that I/he can. This option is very specific (yo/él is only one teacher), and for the rest of the sentence I would say you want to state a general fact, so I would not choose this one.
· Yo creo que es crucial entender el estado de los estudiantes *para poder* enseñarles/los de la manera más provechosa: perfect.
· Yo creo que es crucial entender el estado de los estudiantes *para que se los/les pueda ense**ñar* de la manera más provechosa: perfect.

Now, personally, I'd say the second.


----------



## Kangy

I'm not "leísta", and I think "lo" is incorrect there.

You see, *los estudiantes* is the INDIRECT object, which is always indicated with "le/les".
Being or not a "leísta" implies to use or not "le" to indicate the DIRECT object, which is not the case here.


----------



## oeset

I agree with you, Kangy.
Enseñar algo (Complemento Directo) a alguien (Complemento Indirecto): Enseñarselo
"Enseñar la lección a los estudiantes","Enseñarles la lección"


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ana_Fi said:


> You are right, it should be 'lo',



*enseñar*. *1.* Cuando significa ‘mostrar [algo]’ y ‘hacer que alguien aprenda [algo]’, es transitivo, siendo el complemento directo lo que se muestra o enseña; suele llevar, además, un *complemento indirecto de persona*: _«Le enseñaba a Yolanda rincones que muy pocos podrían enseñarle»_ (Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]); _«Eso que tienes que aprender no te lo enseñan en la universidad»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]). Con el segundo sentido, es frecuente que el complemento directo no esté expreso; en ese caso, el complemento de persona, si lo hay, sigue siendo indirecto: _«El colegio a donde van es bueno, les enseñan bien»_ (Andrade _Dios _[Arg. 1993]).
DPD.


 "Yo creo que es crucial entender el estado/*las circunstancias/las particularidades/la situación* de los estudiantes para que pueda *YO/ÉL/ELLA* enseñarles en de la manera más provechosa.
_I think it is crucial to understand the students' particularities so that I/he/she can teach them in the most beneficial way._​
"Yo creo que es crucial entender el estado/*las circunstancias/las particularidades/la situación* de los estudiantes para poder enseñarles *(=para que se les pueda enseñar/para que cualquiera pueda enseñarles)* en de la manera más provechosa."
_I think it is crucial to understand the students' particularities so that they may be taught in the most beneficial way._​Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## Guayaba

Thank you all very much,  as I'm not a native, sometimes I just need to know "que suena mejor" , and the grammatical basis behind it is a tremendous bonus!

Regards,

Guayaba


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

I guess this is a little off topic at this point, however, with regard to the original question: when the subject of the two clauses is the same, the infinitive of the verb in question is usually used. Not the "que" construct.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Bilbo Baggins said:


> I guess this is a little off topic at this point, however, with regard to the original question: when the subject of the two clauses is the same, the infinitive of the verb in question is usually used. Not the "que" construct.


You are right. In the first case I chose the que construct in order to make explicit the subjet so that Guayaba could understand the different nuances of meaning.


----------



## mhp

Una pregunta: Si alguien te enseña algo, ¿se puede decir: «Tú fuiste enseñado algo por alguien»?
No quiero saber si suena bien o no. Lo que quiero saber es si la pasiva tiene sentido.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> Una pregunta: Si alguien te enseña algo, ¿se puede decir: «Tú fue fuiste enseñado algo por alguien»?
> No quiero saber si suena bien o no. Lo que quiero saber es si la pasiva tiene sentido.


La pasiva tiene sentido (se entiende lo que quieres decir), pero no suena bien  (está mal).


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> La pasiva tiene sentido, pero no suena bien .



Gracias Pedro.


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> Una pregunta: Si alguien te enseña algo, ¿se puede decir: «Tú fuiste enseñado algo por alguien»?
> No quiero saber si suena bien o no. Lo que quiero saber es si la pasiva tiene sentido.


 
Tu has sido enseñado.


Ivy29


----------



## Ana_Fi

Vaya, corregidme si me equivoco, pero yo creo que eso no puede ser.

En inglés se puede hacer la pasiva transformando en sujeto el CD o el CI, pero en español sólo se puede hacer transformando en sujeto el CD.
He gave a present to me -> The present was given to me
He gave a present to me -> I was given a present
Él me entregó un regalo -> El regalo me fue entregado
Él me entregó un regalo -> Fui entregado un regalo 

Si hemos quedado en que es CI, no se puede transformar en sujeto paciente.

Recordad que una de las pruebas que nos enseñaban en el colegio para ver si algo era complemento directo o indirecto era intentar hacer una oración pasiva.

Ahora bien, lo raro es que no suena del todo mal "ellos son enseñados", de ahí que yo pensara en primer lugar que era CD.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ana_Fi said:


> Si hemos quedado en que es CI, no se puede transformar en sujeto paciente.


Por supuesto que no se puede. Releyendo mi mensaje anterior veo que no me he explicado bien. Quería decir que, aunque se entiende lo que quieres decir, no suena bien (=está mal).



			
				mhp said:
			
		

> Si alguien te enseña algo, ¿se puede decir: «Tú fuiste enseñado algo por alguien»?


No. No se puede decir. La correcta es la que señala Ana_Fi:

Él* [alguien]* te enseña un regalo *[algo]* -> El regalo *[algo]* te fue enseñado *[por alguien]*.



Ana_Fi said:


> Ahora bien, lo raro es que no suena del todo mal "ellos son enseñados", de ahí que yo pensara en primer lugar que era CD.


Eso sucede por esto:


			
				DPD said:
			
		

> *enseñar*. *1.* Cuando significa ‘mostrar [algo]’ y ‘hacer que alguien aprenda [algo]’, [...] *Con el segundo sentido, es frecuente que el complemento directo no esté expreso; en ese caso, el complemento de persona, si lo hay, sigue siendo indirecto*: _«El colegio a donde van es bueno, les enseñan bien»_ (Andrade _Dios _[Arg. 1993]).


 Fíjate, que*,* conscientes de que es frecuente que con el sentido de 'hacer que alguien aprenda [algo]' el complemento directo no esté expreso y de que el de persona puede ser, por tanto, confundido con un CD*,* los de la RAE remarcan que en tal caso, ese complemento de persona sigue considerándose como indirecto. 

(Menuda explicativa que me he marcado entre las comas..., no la entiendo ni yo .)

Dicho sencillamente: Cuando enseñar significa ‘hacer que alguien aprenda [algo]’ es frecuente que no se exprese ese [algo]. En tal caso, el complemento de persona [alguien] se siente como un CD, y se suele confundir erróneamente con él.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Ana_Fi

Sí, está claro que yo soy de los que lo "sienten" como un CD.
Esta me la apunto para no equivocarme.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

*He encontrado esta referencia al respecto. Supongo que por eso mhp preguntaba, muy cuco él, si era posible la pasiva...

d) * Hay verbos que se construyen con complemento directo de cosa e indirecto de persona: _El camarero sirvió la cerveza a Pedro; Robaron el bolso a María; El atracador pegó una paliza a la dependienta;_ _El acusado escribió una carta al juez;_ _El médico curó la herida al torero, _etc. Con muchos de estos verbos es frecuente omitir el complemento directo por estar implícito o sobrentendido. Cuando esto ocurre, el complemento de persona, antes indirecto, pasa a funcionar como complemento directo si es posible la transformación en pasiva y el enunciado pasivo mantiene el mismo significado que el activo: _El médico curó al torero /_ _El médico lo curó_ (admite la pasiva sin cambio de significado: _El torero fue curado por el médico_). *Si no es posible la pasiva, o si el enunciado pasivo implica un cambio de sentido con respecto a la oración activa, el complemento de persona sigue funcionando como complemento indirecto*: _Escribí a mi hija / Le escribí_ (ya que no es posible la pasiva *_Mi hija fue escrita por mí)_; _Abrió a su vecino / Le_ _abrió_ (no es posible la pasiva *_Su vecino fue abierto _sin que implique un cambio de sentido).
DPD.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:



> *d) Hay verbos que se construyen con complemento directo de cosa e indirecto de persona: El camarero sirvió la cerveza a Pedro; Robaron el bolso a María; El atracador pegó una paliza a la dependienta; El acusado escribió una carta al juez; El médico curó la herida al torero, etc. Con muchos de estos verbos es frecuente omitir el complemento directo por estar implícito o sobrentendido. Cuando esto ocurre, el complemento de persona, antes indirecto, pasa a funcionar como complemento directo si es posible la transformación en pasiva y el enunciado pasivo mantiene el mismo significado que el activo: El médico curó al torero / El médico lo curó (admite la pasiva sin cambio de significado: El torero fue curado por el médico). Si no es posible la pasiva, o si el enunciado pasivo implica un cambio de sentido con respecto a la oración activa, el complemento de persona sigue funcionando como complemento indirecto: Escribí a mi hija / Le escribí (ya que no es posible la pasiva *Mi hija fue escrita por mí); Abrió a su vecino / Le abrió (no es posible la pasiva *Su vecino fue abierto sin que implique un cambio de sentido).*
> *DPD.*


 
Ese articulo es muy interesante.* * ¿Que es el "DPD"? ¿Es un libro de gramatica?


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> *He encontrado esta referencia al respecto. Supongo que por eso mhp preguntaba, muy cuco él, si era posible la pasiva...
> *



Sí, era exactamente por eso. 
Pero cuando me dijiste que sí se puede decirla así, me callé.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ChocolateLover said:


> Ese articulo es muy interesante.* * ¿Que es el "DPD"? ¿Es un libro de gramatica?


El DPD es el Diccionario De Pedantes... .


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> Sí, era exactamente por eso.
> Pero cuando me dijiste que sí se puede decirla así, me callé.


Pues no seas tan cuco y sé más clarito...


----------



## ChocolateLover

> El DPD es el Diccionario De Pedantes... .


 
Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

La transformación en pasiva no es una prueba definitiva de transitividad, ya que hay muchos verbos que se resisten a funcionar en construcciones pasivas.

Un verbo que se puede pasar a pasiva, es transitivo, pero no se puede afirmar que un verbo que no se puede pasar a pasiva no es transitivo. Si alguien no entiende esto, le recomiendo que estudie lógica.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> Un verbo que se puede pasar a pasiva, es transitivo, pero no se puede afirmar que un verbo que no se puede pasar a pasiva no es transitivo. Si alguien no entiende esto, le recomiendo que estudie lógica.


¡Vaya! Siempre pensé que "transitivo" significaba precisamente que puede pasar de activa a pasiva, y viceversa .


----------

